# WLAN mit 2 PCs und 1 Drucker betreiben?



## locke21de (23. März 2009)

Hallo!
Kann ich einen einfachen Drucker über WLAN ohne PC betreiben?
Bisher ist mein Drucker an meinen PC angeschlossen. Nun habe ich noch ein Laptop und möchte mit diesem direkt auf den Drucker meine Aufträge senden, wenn möglich ohne den PC einschalten zu müssen. 
Geht das überhaupt? Und was brauche ich?


----------



## michaelwengert (23. März 2009)

Eigentlich brauchst du nur einen Printserver mit WLAN.
z.B. http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-2-0-Prints.html/Query/printserver/act/search


----------

